# Looking for a saw guide



## carmeljacques (Aug 17, 2010)

On a recent TV show they cut an armoire in half to create a bar. They did it using a circular saw and what looked like an aluminum guide. The guide appeared to be about 4 feet long with a raised edge to guide the saw. They placed the saw on the flat part of the piece of aluminum and easily cut the armoire. Is this something that is commercially available or did they use a piece of stock material intended for another use. I do not have a table saw and this looked like a neat alternative. Thanks.


----------



## carmeljacques (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who responded. I am a VERY occasional wood worker and the Eurekazone product - as good as it probably is - is overkill for my needs and budget. However, the suggestion for a homemade version is something I will certainly try.


----------



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

They are available at most hardware stores for about $30-50 (by the levels and tape measures). Harbor freight sells one that size for around $20. I think they're called rip guides, saw guides, or similar. I've been using an aluminum beam level clamped down with moderate success. Friction has been a bit if an issue using it.


----------



## carmeljacques (Aug 17, 2010)

*Guide clamp*

The guide clamp from harbor freight looks like what I need. For $20 I can't go wrong.

Thanks.


----------

